# My new 1987 Centurion LeMans RS!



## AFenvy (Nov 19, 2010)

After having my last bike stolen, I wanted a cheap bike that I wouldn't care about if it got taken while I commuted around town. Well I totally failed in one of those aspects. $80 on craigslist bought me a very nice bike that hardly flies "under the radar" so to speak, and I love it! I am just a sucker for a sexy bike.

It is a 1987 Centurion LeMans RS 49cm. Way too small for my 5' 9.5", but it fits nicely enough with the long seatpost and 100mm stem I added. I will probably move to a 110mm stem in the future, but the bike is very comfortable now. It has the complete Shimano Light Action groupset with SLR brakes, and a Biopace crankset. I don't know what my opinion is of the elliptical cranks, they certainly don't do anything for me, one thing is for sure, the 165mm crank arms make it damn near impossible to push the 52t ring on this heavy steel beast. 

I should have cleaned it up a bit better, but it was covered in years of dust! Here are some pics:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

very well done......I love the color scheme....


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

There's a 110 mm nitto technomic stem on ebay ending tonight. It would let you raise the handlebars,too

What camera is that in your avatar/ Olympus OM1?


----------



## AFenvy (Nov 19, 2010)

The problem with the Technomic is that it would be hugely tall for such a short steerer tube. I honestly like the height of the bars right now. The camera in the avatar is a Nikon FE. Mounts and meters all Nikon lenses ever made! For these pictures, now I realize that I had my DSLR in my landscape photo mode and all the pictures are crazy over-saturated! Oh well.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

AWESOME! Great bike!


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Pretty....I'd like to find one like yours.

Only a 110 stem though...?


----------



## AFenvy (Nov 19, 2010)

Kuma601 said:


> Pretty....I'd like to find one like yours.
> 
> Only a 110 stem though...?


Judging by where the front hub is from where I currently sit and how comfortable it is, the extra 10 should perfect it. The top tube is 52cm (C-C) on this bike, and factoring in the few inch saddle to bar drop, a 110 is more than enough. My other bike is a Fuji Newest 54cm, and although Fuji lists the "effective" TT length at 56.5mm it only measures 54cm (C-C). The other bike fits nearly dead-on. Maybe I have a short upper body? I was told the 54cm bike was going to be too small for my 5' 9.5" height as well, my inseam is 32.5".


----------

